# What color should I paint a music room to inspire more musicality?



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a room in my house that is used as a Music room and PC room.
I want to paint the room in two colors (light colors)
I can't decide what color to paint the walls. 

plz help me.. 

check this site
*www.sherwin-williams.com/visualizer/index.html


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

if its Home theater effect - then go for RED & Black


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2009)

No Home theater effect.
Music Room = Guitar/Keyboard learning and music listening.
and i want to use relaxing colors. like.. light purple.. light green..
no black, red, orange etc. plzz


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> No Home theater effect.
> Music Room = Guitar/Keyboard learning and music listening.
> and i want to use relaxing colors. like.. light purple.. light green..
> no black, red, orange etc. plzz



Wow thats awesome thing , u wana take out in listening the music - i too had a problem wen painting my room , i too like the atmosphere wen hearing music  - go green with sky blue & wat abt the wall lamps do u have ??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2009)

no wall lamps right now.. 
only Tube light


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 13, 2009)

According to analysts, REd & Orange shades bring out creativity. Yellow is for passion.
I would advise you a sunset yellow which will be light enough & not too dark. It should do fine.

If you're strictly against Red, Yellow Or Orange then go for Light Green.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ yellow & orange looks classy , but relaxing & fresh mind some fresh colors are needed for him


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

Why not orange as in vermillion?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 14, 2009)

IMO it shouldn't matter really. If you are musically inclined, you should (and will) be able to create notes wherever you are.

Even So, go for light colours that are easy on the eye.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think Lavender should be good too unless you start thinking its too feminine.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 14, 2009)

Blue. Dark Blue if possible.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 18, 2009)

go with the indie color.cream white


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2009)

*th05.deviantart.net/fs19/300W/i/2007/296/e/3/___VIBGYOR___EXTREME_PACK____by_anuranjanbhatia.jpg

 

for rock n metal ...


----------

